# 30K Serviceing



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

How much does it cost to get 30K servicing for Maxima?
I paid over $500 at Sansone, Route 1 in Woodbridge, NJ and it sounds little high.
Any comments?

Thanks

Taj Haslani


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I'd find a shop nearby that specializes in Nissan cars. Call and ask about their 30k service charges.


----------

